# rental needed for disneyland



## Catira (Jul 7, 2014)

Need a room close to disneyland for 2 adults Aug. 21-24.
thanks


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2014)

Disneyland, as in California?

If so there are tons of hotels in the area.  Most of them offer free breakfasts and free parking (and you can walk to the park).  You can probably find something reasonable.


----------



## klpca (Jul 10, 2014)

Travelzoo has a deal at the Annabella for $119 and it includes breakfast and parking. I've never stayed there so I can't vouch for it, but the price is right.

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...l:1800524&utm_content=1800524&tz_adid=1800524


----------

